# John Williams Cameo - Behind the Scenes - The Rise of Skywalker



## gsilbers (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## David Cuny (Mar 29, 2020)

I've heard of Easter eggs... but _fifty-one_ in one scene? 

Fifty-two if you count John Williams...


----------

